# ALSA input source control disappeared

## sparc

Hey,

Since gentoo kernel 2.6.32 (all its revisions plus the new .33) the "Input source" control has disappeared. I have an hp elitebook 6930p with an hda-intel AD1984A.

from alsa.conf:

```

options snd-hda-intel model=laptop

```

exactly as described in the documentation for my chipset

```

$ amixer -c 0 scontents

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 27 [87%] [-6.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 27 [87%] [-6.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 23 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Beep',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [-45.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 54

  Front Left: Capture 45 [83%] [9.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 45 [83%] [9.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Dock',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [off]

  Front Right: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Dock Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Dock Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 23

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-34.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%]

  Front Right: 0 [0%]

```

relevant part of the kernel (gentoo-sources 2.6.33):

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

Auxiliary info:

```

$ sudo lspci

...

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

...

$ cat /proc/interrupts

...

30:        370        379   PCI-MSI-edge      hda_intel

...

```

----------

## sparc

After 30 views and no answers I'll try to describe this a different way. If I boot a 2.6.31 kernel everything works fine. If I boot any 2.6.32 or 2.6.33 kernel ALSA has not "input source" control. It simply disappears.

Of course the two kernels share the same configuration as far as sound goes, whichis not hard since there are no differences at all. Is this an ALSA thing? Is it possible for this to be a version incompatibility between the kernel ALSA driver and installed packages? Is it possible for this to be a bug?

I really need to have the latest kernel so any help is really appreciated.

----------

